# Plum Creek Park



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I just moved into a house in West Jordan, and while driving home from work today I noticed a small park with a larger pond called “plum creek park” about 5 minutes from my house. Does anyone know if there’s fish in the pond, and if it’s fishable? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

